# Τζαννής Τζαννετάκης



## seimontadtecwyn (Jan 18, 2010)

Βρίσκω αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα γλωσσολογικά και τα δυο ονόματα του πρώην πρωθυπούργου Τζανή Τζαννετάκη. Πώς ετυμολογούνται;

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Τζανής_Τζαννετάκης

Έμενα μου φαίνονται κάπως ιταλικά, αλλά ίσως κάνω λάθος.

Σίμων


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2010)

Ο _Τζαννής_ προέρχεται από το ιταλικό _Gianni_, υποκοριστικό του _Giovanni_ (όπως ο _Γιάννης_ από το _Ιωάννης_). Ο τύπος _Τζαννής_ συνηθίζεται στη νότια Ελλάδα και στα νησιά, μέρη απ' όπου πέρασαν Ιταλοί (ιδ. Ενετοί και Γενοβέζοι). Ο _Τζαννέτος_ (Giannetto) είναι κι αυτό υποκοριστικό, Γενοβέζικο νομίζω. Οπότε στον *Τζαννετάκη* έχουμε αλυσίδα ολόκληρη υποκορισμού: Giovanni > Gianni > Giannetto + άκης.

Τώρα, δεν ξέρω αν η ταυτότητά του γράφει «Τζανής» ή «Τζαννής» (το πρώτο απλοποιημένο, τώρα που κόβουμε τα διπλά σύμφωνα στις ξενόφερτες λέξεις). Ο Πάπυρος έχει _Τζαννής_. Το ίδιο και η Βουλή.

Έχουμε, βέβαια, και τον δημοσιογράφο Γιάννη Τζαννετάκο...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2010)

Και τον παλιό τερματοφύλακα Τζανετουλάκο.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 18, 2010)

Άσχετο με την ετυμολογία του ονόματος, αλλά επειδή δεν το βρήκα πουθενά στο διαδίκτυο, ξέρει κανείς σας την παροιμία (της οποίας το νόημα μου είναι εντελώς ακατανόητο): «Είχε ο Τζαννής κεφάλι;» 
Σπάω το δικό μου κεφάλι, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πούθε την έχω ακούσει...


----------



## sarant (Jan 18, 2010)

Πρέπει να την έχει ο Λουκάτος στους Παροιμιόμυθους -αλλά δεν το έχω πρόχειρο. 

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, χάθηκε ο Τζανής και τον αναζητούσε το χωριό. Και βρήκαν ένα πτώμα ακέφαλο -και ρώτησε κάποιος "Είχε ο Τζανής κεφάλι;"


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2010)

Απόλαυση η ιστορία με το «Είχε ο Τζανής κεφάλι;»





Όπως μου επισήμανε ένα πουλάκι, η παρακάτω ιστορία έχει πολύ γέλιο (όπως θα καταλάβετε, από αυτή βγαίνει και η αγγλική λέξη zany  ).

Αν πάτε σ' αυτή τη σελίδα:
http://www.tzaneio.gr/
θα διαβάσετε για το Τζάνειο νοσοκομείο, που «ιδρύθηκε κατόπιν δωρεάς του εμπόρου ΝΙΚΗΤΑ ΤΖΑΝΝΗ ή ΤΖΑΝΝΕ» και βρίσκεται στην οδό Ζαννή!

Ο ευεργέτης λεγόταν Νικήτας Τζάννης ή Τζάννες και ήταν από τα Κύθηρα. Το νοσοκομείο ονομαζόταν Τζάννειο ή Ζάννειο. Η σύζυγός του Ελένη Τζάννη ή Ζάννη ίδρυσε το Τζάννειο ή Ζάννειο Ορφανοτροφείο.

Κάπου στη διαδρομή έχουν φαγωθεί κάποια «ν». (Πέρασε κι αποκεί η απλοποήση; )
Το έπαθε και το _zany_ που έλεγα. Σαν επίθετο είναι αυτό που λέμε θεόμουρλη (π.χ. κωμωδία). Προέρχεται από το ιταλικό Zanni, που ήταν ο χαρακτήρας του υπηρέτη στην κομέντια ντελ άρτε.

Ε, δεν μπορώ ν' αντέξω στον πειρασμό και ρίχνω και την άρια από τον Gianni Schicchi (με τη συμπάθειά μου, την Άννα Νετρέμπκο):


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2010)

sarant said:


> Αν θυμάμαι καλά, χάθηκε ο Τζανής και τον αναζητούσε το χωριό. Και βρήκαν ένα πτώμα ακέφαλο -και ρώτησε κάποιος "Είχε ο Τζανής κεφάλι;"


Ε, αυτό είναι πολύ διαδεδομένο ποντιακό (το θυμάμαι από μικρό παιδί): http://simela.wordpress.com/2008/07/18/kostikas-giorikas/.


----------



## SBE (Jan 19, 2010)

Εκτός από τον Τζαννή, μην ξεχνάμε και τη Τζανιώ, την Ιωάννα δηλαδή.


----------

